
Artificial intelligence can tell you if your startup idea is promising enough - dudeedud
http://test4startup.com/
======
dudeedud
Greetings, everyone. Not so long ago we presented our project on Hacker News.
On that day we had over 20 000 visits, which led to some problems connected
with server overload. We have fixed all the problems and we are ready to
present our project again.

About the project:

[http://test4startup.com/](http://test4startup.com/) has been created in
collaboration with a Math department professor from a state technological
university, whose experience in artificial intelligence development has served
as the basis for the algorithm that assesses if an idea is promising enough.

How the algorithm works

1\. First of all, with the help of our algorithm we create the core of your
idea and build up a pool of key words which helps us to define the market and
to find the vector for further development.

2\. The second step is defining trends with the help of news signals and other
indicators which help us to capture the general picture of your market and
find possible competitors.

3\. At the third step of the algorithm we compare the information about your
project with the data which we have received at the second step and make a
list of recommendations for you. For example, if your price is too high, the
algorithm will tell you how much it needs to be lowered to challenge the
competitors.

15$ fee is purely symbolic. It will help us to see the demand for our product
and continue working on improving the algorithm.

Hopefully our project will help you make your ideas work. Good luck!

